# Retinol or Tretinoin?



## Blueeyedgirl (Oct 10, 2005)

I read a great article that Naturally posted here on the site about Retinol and Tretinoin. Just wanted to know if any of you out there are using one of these for anti-aging, and if so, what other products are you using it with?


----------



## Skila_Skila (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Blueeyedgirl* I read a great article that Naturally posted here on the site about Retinol and Tretinoin. Just wanted to know if any of you out there are using one of these for anti-aging, and if so, what other products are you using it with? Well, I'm only 30, but I do have 'mature' skin. Besides steering clear of too much sun rays without UV protection, I have a nightly regimen. Differin gave the most extraordinary results when I wasn't fighting acne. It took about 30 days to see a difference, but it's better than going in for a peel. It gets rid of any skin discoloration, and makes you 'glow'. There is no skin irritation or redness of anykind. No one knows you are fighting wrinkles except you, and whoever else you recommend the great product to!
I strongly recommend using Rx stuff, but if you can't I would check out sephora. The next best thing is Peter Thomas Roth Cellex-C. Vitamin C has been shown to iron out wrinkles. But if you have decent medical insurance, you may see that it's actually cheaper to visit a dermatologist. This is why I go. With insurance picking up the majority of the tab &amp; Rx sizes are bigger than OTC sizes, I am saving $$ by using my insurance.

Also, my Dermatologist cream that I use for acne is a tretinion cream, and I love it. It's dual purpose. It's called Blackburn's mixture.

Hope it helps. Most of us are working toward the same goal--youth.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Blueeyedgirl, I am sorry, i don't know the answer to your question. I am sure Kim (Naturally) will know.

Skila-skila, the products and recomendations you mentioned sound good. Thanks.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 11, 2005)

If you're skin is sensitive, be careful with any creams for your face that have retinol. I got a reaction from using a retinol wrinkle cream on my cheeks.


----------



## Blueeyedgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your replies! I've been using Tretinoin .05% for about a month now with minimal side effects...it has dried out my skin a little bit so I am going to have to search for a good moisturizer to go along with it.


----------



## Blueeyedgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I've used Retinol products from here, along with their CP's ...FABULOUS results! I use them at night and then use Arbonne's products during the day. Hi Naturally,

I love the site you referenced....I tried CP's and probably went too fast and furious with them because I got a bad case of the "uglies", especially under my eyes. I've stopped using them but hope to incorporate them again in the future.


----------



## kerri (Oct 11, 2005)

I love Peter Thomas Roth and cellex C as well............I also use Renova as regularly as I can........but my cheap o insurance decided not to cover dermatological pharmacy products.....so i had to pay like 189.00 for it......full price...........eek!

Originally Posted by *Skila_Skila* Well, I'm only 30, but I do have 'mature' skin. Besides steering clear of too much sun rays without UV protection, I have a nightly regimen. Differin gave the most extraordinary results when I wasn't fighting acne. It took about 30 days to see a difference, but it's better than going in for a peel. It gets rid of any skin discoloration, and makes you 'glow'. There is no skin irritation or redness of anykind. No one knows you are fighting wrinkles except you, and whoever else you recommend the great product to!
I strongly recommend using Rx stuff, but if you can't I would check out sephora. The next best thing is Peter Thomas Roth Cellex-C. Vitamin C has been shown to iron out wrinkles. But if you have decent medical insurance, you may see that it's actually cheaper to visit a dermatologist. This is why I go. With insurance picking up the majority of the tab &amp; Rx sizes are bigger than OTC sizes, I am saving $$ by using my insurance.

Also, my Dermatologist cream that I use for acne is a tretinion cream, and I love it. It's dual purpose. It's called Blackburn's mixture.

Hope it helps. Most of us are working toward the same goal--youth.


----------



## kerri (Oct 11, 2005)

Kim I looked at the website and was wondering on your advice for the best CP product to start someone off....?

TIA

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I've used Retinol products from here, along with their CP's ...FABULOUS results! I use them at night and then use Arbonne's products during the day.


----------



## tsims (Oct 18, 2005)

i used the CP products but had a bad reaction to them, so i now use renova , only been on it a month so still to early to tell. i heard that going through the uglies with the product it is normal as it draws the bad skin to the surface, but if you stick it out for like 5 or 6 months it is well worth the wait. it cause me to break out and left pitted scars so boo hoo it is not for me, i would have stayed with it if not for that.

ts


----------



## lilla (Oct 18, 2005)

What does CP stand for?

Originally Posted by *tsims* i used the CP products but had a bad reaction to them, so i now use renova , only been on it a month so still to early to tell. i heard that going through the uglies with the product it is normal as it draws the bad skin to the surface, but if you stick it out for like 5 or 6 months it is well worth the wait. it cause me to break out and left pitted scars so boo hoo it is not for me, i would have stayed with it if not for that. 
ts


----------



## Blueeyedgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla*



What does CP stand for? Hi there,

It stands for Copper Peptides.


----------



## lilla (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks.

Originally Posted by *Blueeyedgirl* Hi there,It stands for Copper Peptides.


----------



## lilla (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't buy pharmacy products like Renova because our insurance doesn't support that... but I can buy stuff other stuff



What do like about Peter T Roth and Cellex-C? Do tell lady! Which ones are good for wrinkles and firmness?

Originally Posted by *kerri* I love Peter Thomas Roth and cellex C as well............I also use Renova as regularly as I can........but my cheap o insurance decided not to cover dermatological pharmacy products.....so i had to pay like 189.00 for it......full price...........eek!


----------

